# Petzl MYO resistor fault



## mikecawker (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi All

I have a 2008 Myo xp headlamp, it is not working (. 







I have traced the faul to the resistor which lies in the battery compartment (i assume it is there to limit the current to the lamp). Here is a close up of the resistor removed from the headlamp. zero continuity across the ends (its very small). hairline crack is visible in the photo.





Can anybody tell me what the resistance should be so i can perhaps find a relacement?

It says on the resistor CRUZA CQ ZAR1. (i think thats it anyway, the writing is tiny) 

I guess this would mean some helpful soul opening their headlamp up and getting out a multimeter, or perheps someone has had this fault already.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, i hate to see something expensive binned due to a simple fault.

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## NoFair (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you contacted Petzl, they might send you a replacement battery carrier for free. Or as for the light sent in and repair/replace it. 

That resistor might also contribute to the Myo XPs horrible performance on NiMH batteries:thinking: 


Sverre


----------



## Colorblinded (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't think that's a resistor, if it were it should have colored bands on it that would tell you its value.

IIRC Petzl put a fuse in the battery carrier designed to blow in the case of a short.


----------



## Szemhazai (Oct 30, 2010)

*mikecawker*, it's a *fuse*...


----------



## wyager (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, just short out the two wired it used to be bonded to.


----------



## mikecawker (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi People,

thanks for the quick responses. 

I was not sure myself if it was a resistor since it is not colour banded. but i didnt think it was a fuse!! 

i will try bypassing it and see if the light returns.

Mike


----------



## Colorblinded (Oct 31, 2010)

wyager said:


> Yeah, just short out the two wired it used to be bonded to.


Depending on why the fuse blew, that may not be a wise thing to do.


----------



## wyager (Oct 31, 2010)

Colorblinded said:


> Depending on why the fuse blew, that may not be a wise thing to do.



True, I should have said "Just to see if it works". If not, (or maybe even if it does), you might have a shorting problem.


----------



## Szemhazai (Oct 31, 2010)

He may dismount the head and using universal meter check the cable for the short-circuits between battery pack and head :thumbsup:


----------

